#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Islamitische normen en waarden

## Ilsendra

Omdat ik meerdere malen heb gelezen dat er onwetendheid bestaat over de Islamitische normen en waarden (die niet overeen zouden komen met de christelijke normen en waarden, en de geldende normen en waarden in onze samenleving), plaats ik hier een korte lijstje ter illustratie van de Islamitische normen en waarden.

Veel normen en waarden binnen de Islam zijn afkomstig uit de soenna/ hadiths, en zijn dus onder andere uitspraken van de Profeet. Uit deze soenna is de Islamitische adab ontstaan: een soort etiquette voor normen en waarden (zeden en gewoontes).

1. Niet roddelen/ slecht praten:
'Hij die in Allah en de Laatste Dag gelooft, moet het goede zeggen of zijn mond houden.'

'De moslims schaden een ander niet met hun hand of tong.'

'Beheers je tong.'

2. Medemenselijkheid:
'Je geloof is niet volledig als je voor een ander hetzelfde wenst als voor jezelf.'

'Je bent geen gelovige als je je buren kwaad doet.'

'Doe zo veel goed als je kunt, zelfs al glimlach je maar naar andere mensen.'

3. Rechtvaardigheid:
'Wees rechtvaardig, Allah houdt van de rechtvaardigen.'

'Als je tussen mensen moet oordelen, oordeel dan gelijk.'

4. Vergevingsgezindheid:
'Allah is barmhartig, en Hij houdt van barmhartigheid.'

'Een sterke man is niet degene die van anderen wint, maar die zichzelf tegen de woede kan beheersen.' 

'Het is beter je te vergissen in vergeving, dan in afstraffing.'

'Vergeef degene die jou onrecht heeft aangedaan.'

'Voordat je andermans fouten gaat tellen, tel dan eerst je eigen fouten.'

5. Goed gedrag:
'Allah houdt het meest van mensen met goed gedrag.'

'Hetgeen dat het zwaarst weegt op je weegschaal is goed gedrag.' 

'Betaal de gehuurde werker zijn geld, voordat zijn zweet droogt.'

6. Liefdadigheid:
'Geef en je zult krijgen.'

'Degene die tegen de gierigheid beschermd wordt, is een overwinnaar.'

'De ware rijkdom is de rijkdom van de ziel.'

7. Zedeloosheid:
'Als je nooit schaamte voelt, doe dan maar wat je wilt.'

----------


## Ilsendra

Je had ook eerst kunnen toegeven dat er inderdaad normen en waarden overeenkomen. Dat kun je immers niet ontkennen, wat staat je tegen in mijn lijst?

Maar goed, je reageert met een aanval. Ook goed, alleen deze 'haatzaaiende' teksten kan ik ook wel vinden in de Bijbel of andere 'vredelievende' geschriften.
Maar doel is echter niet om mensen aan te vallen met teksten, maar het positieve te tonen.
Ik ga dan ook niet terugslaan met teksten uit de Bijbel waar de haat duidelijk uit blijkt.

Dat ik voorbeelden gaf uit de soenna/hadiths is omdat deze ten grondslag ligt aan de islamitische adab, dat had ik al aangegeven. Je mist blijkbaar teksten uit de Koran. Als je deze werkelijk wilt, zal ik ze plaatsen, want ook in de Koran zijn dergelijke normen en waarden te vinden.

Of je nu wel of niet gelooft in de uitspraken van de Profeet, je kunt wel proberen te accepteren dat ze voor moslims wel van belang zijn, en dat vele moslims deze dus navolgen. Of in andere woorden: moslims proberen zich te houden aan deze normen en waarden. Dat is toch iets positiefs?
Immers, welke grond de normen en waarden ook hebben, als deze positief zijn, is er toch geen prbleem met het belijden ervan?

ONZE cultuur? Ik maak ook deel uit van ONZE cultuur, dacht ik zo... En tot nu toe gaat dat uitstekend!

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Ilsendra_ 
> *Omdat ik meerdere malen heb gelezen dat er onwetendheid bestaat over de Islamitische normen en waarden (die niet overeen zouden komen met de christelijke normen en waarden, en de geldende normen en waarden in onze samenleving), plaats ik hier een korte lijstje ter illustratie van de Islamitische normen en waarden.
> 
> Veel normen en waarden binnen de Islam zijn afkomstig uit de soenna/ hadiths, en zijn dus onder andere uitspraken van de Profeet. Uit deze soenna is de Islamitische adab ontstaan: een soort etiquette voor normen en waarden (zeden en gewoontes).
> 
> 1. Niet roddelen/ slecht praten:
> 'Hij die in Allah en de Laatste Dag gelooft, moet het goede zeggen of zijn mond houden.'
> 
> 'De moslims schaden een ander niet met hun hand of tong.'
> ...



"Schaamte is een gedeelte van het geloof."(Al-Boekhaarie).

"Houdt vast aan eerlijkheid, want eerlijkheid ledit naar goedheid, en goedheid lijdt naar het Paradijs; En een persoon zal doorgaan met eerlijkheid en streven naar eerlijkheid totdat hij staat aangeschreven bij Allah als een betrouwbaar persoon"

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Ilsendra_ 
> *Omdat ik meerdere malen heb gelezen dat er onwetendheid bestaat over de Islamitische normen en waarden (die niet overeen zouden komen met de christelijke normen en waarden, en de geldende normen en waarden in onze samenleving), plaats ik hier een korte lijstje ter illustratie van de Islamitische normen en waarden.
> 
> Veel normen en waarden binnen de Islam zijn afkomstig uit de soenna/ hadiths, en zijn dus onder andere uitspraken van de Profeet. Uit deze soenna is de Islamitische adab ontstaan: een soort etiquette voor normen en waarden (zeden en gewoontes).
> 
> 1. Niet roddelen/ slecht praten:
> 'Hij die in Allah en de Laatste Dag gelooft, moet het goede zeggen of zijn mond houden.'
> 
> 'De moslims schaden een ander niet met hun hand of tong.'
> ...


 Hoort dit ook tot de islamistische waarden?
Als iemand de moslims wat verbiedt, dan is dit het antwoord?
'*Verbod hoofddoekjes oorzaak rellen Frankrijk'
Uitgegeven: 7 november 2005 10:41 
Laatst gewijzigd: 7 november 2005 10:42 
ANKARA - Het Franse verbod op hoofddoekjes is n van de redenen voor het oplaaien van geweld in arme wijken. Dat heeft de Turkse premier Recep Tayyip Erdogan maandag gezegd. 
In een vraaggesprek met de krant Milliyet wijt Erdogan de aanhoudende rellen mede aan "het door Frankrijk op scholen ingezette proces". 

Frankrijk heeft vorig jaar een wettelijk verbod op het dragen van religieuze symbolen, waaronder hoofddoekjes, op scholen ingesteld. Daardoor voelen velen zich, volgens de Turk, achtergesteld. 
Auto's 
In de nacht van zondag op maandag zijn ruim 1400 auto's in brand gestoken. De politie arresteerde bijna vierhonderd mensen. Daarmee blijven de cijfers rond de rellen oplopen. Door de aanhoudende rellen zijn al duizenden auto's en vrachtauto's in vlammen opgegaan. Ook bedrijfspanden en scholen zijn bestookt met molotovcocktails. 
* Now daar om zijn moslims bij ons ook zulke welkomene en geziende landsgenoten?

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Hoort dit ook tot de islamistische waarden?
> Als iemand de moslims wat verbiedt, dan is dit het antwoord?
> 'Verbod hoofddoekjes oorzaak rellen Frankrijk'
> Uitgegeven: 7 november 2005 10:41 
> Laatst gewijzigd: 7 november 2005 10:42 
> ANKARA - Het Franse verbod op hoofddoekjes is n van de redenen voor het oplaaien van geweld in arme wijken. Dat heeft de Turkse premier Recep Tayyip Erdogan maandag gezegd. 
> In een vraaggesprek met de krant Milliyet wijt Erdogan de aanhoudende rellen mede aan "het door Frankrijk op scholen ingezette proces". 
> 
> ...




Ga er eens een tijdje wonen en kom dan nog eens terug. Hopelijk dat dan je kennis over wat daar afspeelt een beetje is bijgesteld.


De groeten.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Ga er eens een tijdje wonen en kom dan nog eens terug. Hopelijk dat dan je kennis over wat daar afspeelt een beetje is bijgesteld.
> 
> 
> De groeten.*


 Ik heb heel lang in Frankrijk geleefd; toen waren er overal in Frankrijk van Marseille tot Lille, en Strassbourg tot Biaritz,vol met Algerijnen, ik heb toen al gedacht waneer de eerste clash zou komen.dat er komen komt is voor mij heel zeker.PS Ik heb veel algerijnse vrienden en concurenten , gehad.

----------

> _Geplaatst door Ilsendra_ 
> *
> 
> 1. Niet roddelen/ slecht praten:
> 
> 2. Medemenselijkheid:
> 
> 3. Rechtvaardigheid:
> 
> ...


Ilsendra,

Dit zijn niet pers "islamitische normen en waarden" of normen & waarden die voorbehouden zijn aan moslims.

Ieder welopgevoed mens zal bovenstaande zaken meekrijgen van zijn ouders.
Iedere moeder die het beste voorheeft met haar kind (en wie niet?) zal bovenstaande zaken mee willen geven aan haar kinderen.

Dit zijn universele standaard normen en waarden die opgaan voor ieder weldenkend mens en waar iedere rechtschapen mens, waar ook ter wereld, zich zo veel mogelijk aan zal proberen te houden.

----------


## binloser

> _Geplaatst door Cherry Bo_ 
> *Ilsendra,
> 
> Dit zijn niet pers "islamitische normen en waarden" of normen & waarden die voorbehouden zijn aan moslims.
> 
> Ieder welopgevoed mens zal bovenstaande zaken meekrijgen van zijn ouders.
> Iedere moeder die het beste voorheeft met haar kind (en wie niet?) zal bovenstaande zaken mee willen geven aan haar kinderen.
> 
> Dit zijn universele standaard normen en waarden die opgaan voor ieder weldenkend mens en waar iedere rechtschapen mens, waar ook ter wereld, zich zo veel mogelijk aan zal proberen te houden.*


Helemaal mee eens. Ik constateer trouwens dat medemenselijkheid - en daar valt veel onder- door ongelovigen (humanisten) meer wordt beleden dan door Islamieten. Kijk maar naar de staatsinrichting van de verschillende landen en naar wie hulp geeft bij natuurrampen. enz.. Z.g.n. ongelovigen zullen nooit oorlog voeren en moorden om een overtuiging want die hebben ze niet.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Ik heb heel lang in Frankrijk geleefd; toen waren er overal in Frankrijk van Marseille tot Lille, en Strassbourg tot Biaritz,vol met Algerijnen, ik heb toen al gedacht waneer de eerste clash zou komen.dat er komen komt is voor mij heel zeker.PS Ik heb veel algerijnse vrienden en concurenten , gehad.*


Ik had het niet over Frankrijk in het algemeen, maar specifiek over die wijken.


De groeten.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Ilsendra_ 
> *Omdat ik meerdere malen heb gelezen dat er onwetendheid bestaat over de Islamitische normen en waarden (die niet overeen zouden komen met de christelijke normen en waarden, en de geldende normen en waarden in onze samenleving), plaats ik hier een korte lijstje ter illustratie van de Islamitische normen en waarden.
> 
> Veel normen en waarden binnen de Islam zijn afkomstig uit de soenna/ hadiths, en zijn dus onder andere uitspraken van de Profeet. Uit deze soenna is de Islamitische adab ontstaan: een soort etiquette voor normen en waarden (zeden en gewoontes).
> 
> 1. Niet roddelen/ slecht praten:
> 'Hij die in Allah en de Laatste Dag gelooft, moet het goede zeggen of zijn mond houden.'
> 
> 'De moslims schaden een ander niet met hun hand of tong.'
> ...


 Heel mooi ilsendra; klink bijna Christelijk maar wat doen wij met deze soeren?
 


> *Soera 5 vers : 89. Allah zal u niet ter verantwoording roepen voor uw ijdele eden, maar Hij zal u ter verantwoording roepen voor de eden welke gij in ernst aflegt. De boetedoening er voor is: tien armen te spijzigen met het gemiddelde voedsel waarmede gij uw huisgezinnen voedt, of hen te kleden, of het vrijmaken van een slaaf. Maar wie dat niet kan doen zal drie dagen vasten. Dit is de boete voor uw eden, wanneer gij zweert. Maar houdt uw eden. Zo legt Allah u Zijn tekenen uit, opdat gij dankbaar moogt zijn. 
> *





> *Soera 2 vers: 225. Allah zal u niet ter verantwoording roepen voor uw ijdele eden, maar Hij zal u ter verantwoording roepen voor hetgeen uw hart heeft verdiend. Allah is Vergevensgezind, Verdraagzaam. 
> *





> *Soera 16 vers : 106. Wie Allah verwerpt, na te hebben geloofd - behalve hij die wordt gedwongen terwijl zijn hart in het geloof vrede blijft vinden - en zijn hart voor het ongeloof opent, op hem rust Allah's toorn; en er zal een grote straf voor hem zijn. 
> *


 Dit noemen julie Takkeyah.
  :jumping:   :jumping:

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door binloser_ 
> *Helemaal mee eens. Ik constateer trouwens dat medemenselijkheid - en daar valt veel onder- door ongelovigen (humanisten) meer wordt beleden dan door Islamieten. Kijk maar naar de staatsinrichting van de verschillende landen en naar wie hulp geeft bij natuurrampen. enz.. Z.g.n. ongelovigen zullen nooit oorlog voeren en moorden om een overtuiging want die hebben ze niet.*



Hmmz, er staat me iets bij van hitler en Darwin, hoe zat het ook alweer..........? En Marx met zn communisme.........

Help eens even.........

Recentelijk is er nog een regering geweest die miljoenen mensen slachtoffer hebben gemaakt, door hun land binnen te vallen. De redenen die ze daar voor hadden, hadden die iets met religie te maken?

----------


## Dolle Fatima

Mijn punt in het kort:
Waar mensen zijn, zijn normen en waarden, levensvisies, ideeen. 
Mensen zullen zulke dingen altijd aanvoeren als argument of uitleg voor hun acties, terwijl er vaak totaal andere motieven aan ten grondslag liggen (geld, macht en aanzien bijv.)

----------


## binloser

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Hmmz, er staat me iets bij van hitler en Darwin, hoe zat het ook alweer..........? En Marx met zn communisme.........
> 
> Help eens even.........
> 
> Recentelijk is er nog een regering geweest die miljoenen mensen slachtoffer hebben gemaakt, door hun land binnen te vallen. De redenen die ze daar voor hadden, hadden die iets met religie te maken?*


Onder ongelovigen bedoel ik natuurlijk post- modernen. De communisten geloofden in een ideologie het communisme (wat een afgeleidde van het cristendom is/was), Darwin is geen geloof maar een op bewijzen geschraagde theorie, Hitler geloofde in het 100-jarige rijk. En de USA? Die regeringen bestaat toch uit new born cristians. Moderne westeringen 'geloven' alleen in de wetenschappelijke methode van verificatie en falsificatie en in kunst natuurlijk om het geheel menselijk te houden.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door binloser_ 
> *Onder ongelovigen bedoel ik natuurlijk post- modernen. De communisten geloofden in een ideologie het communisme (wat een afgeleidde van het cristendom is/was), Darwin is geen geloof maar een op bewijzen geschraagde theorie, Hitler geloofde in het 100-jarige rijk. En de USA? Die regeringen bestaat toch uit new born cristians. Moderne westeringen 'geloven' alleen in de wetenschappelijke methode van verificatie en falsificatie en in kunst natuurlijk om het geheel menselijk te houden.*


 Sorry beste binloser, kleine correctuur Marx was een Jood en geen christen.

----------


## binloser

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Sorry beste binloser, kleine correctuur Marx was een Jood en geen christen.*


Beste luckybee, Ik zou je negeren maar voor deze keer; Of iem. Jood is of niet maakt mij helemaal niet uit. Ik ben geen racist weet je nog wel. Marx was trouwens een atheist maar hij kon de cristelijke ethiek niet helemaal van zich afschudden. 
Correctie; 100- jarig rijk moet zijn 1000 jarig rijk. Advies; let op je woorden

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door binloser_ 
> *Beste luckybee, Ik zou je negeren maar voor deze keer; Of iem. Jood is of niet maakt mij helemaal niet uit. Ik ben geen racist weet je nog wel. Marx was trouwens een atheist maar hij kon de cristelijke ethiek niet helemaal van zich afschudden. 
> Correctie; 100- jarig rijk moet zijn 1000 jarig rijk. Advies; let op je woorden*


 Hoe zo? ik heb nooit sterke uitdrukkingen gebruikt?Of scheld woorden, ect.Of Kareltje Jood is of niet? wat heeft dit met rascisme te doen?Ik heb me laten beleren, dat een Jood altijd een jood is voor al als het uit de moeders kant komt, ben je 100% jood. Raar eigenlijk voor een patriarchalische gezelschap.

----------


## binloser

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Hoe zo ik heb nooit sterke uitdrukkingen gebruikt?Of scheld woorden, ect.*


Laat ik het even afmaken; neen maar je taalgebruik is zeer slordig. Waarschijnlijk denk je ook slordig, dus dat is dubbelop verstorend voor ieder discussie.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door binloser_ 
> *Laat ik het even afmaken; neen maar je taalgebruik is zeer slordig. Waarschijnlijk denk je ook slordig, dus dat is dubbelop verstorend voor ieder discussie.*


 Dat klop ik ben spontaan en maak geen vooruitplanningen, ik tokkelt alles wat ik net denk.Ik moet meestal twee drie dingen tegelijk doen. That's Life.  :oog:   :oog:   :oog: 
Ik heb nooit geweten dat een forum een schoonheidswedstrijd is,of een litteraire, weddenschap; wie de mooiste zinnen formuleren kan  :haha:   :haha:   :haha:

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door binloser_ 
> *Onder ongelovigen bedoel ik natuurlijk post- modernen. De communisten geloofden in een ideologie het communisme (wat een afgeleidde van het cristendom is/was), Darwin is geen geloof maar een op bewijzen geschraagde theorie, Hitler geloofde in het 100-jarige rijk. En de USA? Die regeringen bestaat toch uit new born cristians. Moderne westeringen 'geloven' alleen in de wetenschappelijke methode van verificatie en falsificatie en in kunst natuurlijk om het geheel menselijk te houden.*



Dus als iemand christen is en zegt: die man heeft massaverneitingswapen, ik ga hem eruit schoppen. Dan is zijn motivatie toch het christendom?? 

Volgens mij is Bush trouwens zo Atheist als wat, ondanks zn populistische praatjes.

----------


## binloser

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Dus als iemand christen is en zegt: die man heeft massaverneitingswapen, ik ga hem eruit schoppen. Dan is zijn motivatie toch het christendom?? 
> 
> Volgens mij is Bush trouwens zo Atheist als wat, ondanks zn populistische praatjes.*


Even helder houden; Laten we als iem. zegt dat ie. Christen is (Bush) of zegt dattie Islamiet is (Bin laden) dat aannemen. Kijk voor mij als atheist betekent dat helemaal niets; 't is lood om oud ijzer. Ze dwalen beide.
We moeten af van welke ideologie dan ook. Ik contateer dat de islam, en het hindoeisme trouwens ook, zichzelf in de weg zitten. Ze willen niet buigen dus zullen ze barsten. De chinezen zullen korte metten met ze maken als ze hun geloof niet moderniseren. Islamistisch normen en waarden zijn oke voorzover het humanistisch normen en waarden zijn voor de rest moet 't op de helling. Ik zie echter niet dat de Islamitische gemeenschap daar erg mee bezig is. Daarmee brengen ze zichzelf in gevaar. In de europeaan schuilt het 'blonde beest'. Wees daarvan bewust.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door binloser_ 
> *Even helder houden; Laten we als iem. zegt dat ie. Christen is (Bush) of zegt dattie Islamiet is (Bin laden) dat aannemen. Kijk voor mij als atheist betekent dat helemaal niets; 't is lood om oud ijzer. Ze dwalen beide.
> We moeten af van welke ideologie dan ook. Ik contateer dat de islam, en het hindoeisme trouwens ook, zichzelf in de weg zitten. Ze willen niet buigen dus zullen ze barsten. De chinezen zullen korte metten met ze maken als ze hun geloof niet moderniseren. Islamistisch normen en waarden zijn oke voorzover het humanistisch normen en waarden zijn voor de rest moet 't op de helling. Ik zie echter niet dat de Islamitische gemeenschap daar erg mee bezig is. Daarmee brengen ze zichzelf in gevaar. In de europeaan schuilt het 'blonde beest'. Wees daarvan bewust.*


Nou nog maar een keertje dan
Als iemand iets uitvreet, vreet diegene dat dan uit omdat hij moslim/jood/hindoe/christen etc. is?
Antwoord: waarschijnlijk niet

Voorbeeld: Een katholieke geestelijke misbruikt een klein jongetje. Doet hij dit omdat hij katholiek is, of omdat hij een viezerik is?
PS, als je hier Moslim zou invullen, zou de Islam waarschijnlijk de zwarte piet krijgen.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Nou nog maar een keertje dan
> Als iemand iets uitvreet, vreet diegene dat dan uit omdat hij moslim/jood/hindoe/christen etc. is?
> Antwoord: waarschijnlijk niet
> 
> Voorbeeld: Een katholieke geestelijke misbruikt een klein jongetje. Doet hij dit omdat hij katholiek is, of omdat hij een viezerik is?
> PS, als je hier Moslim zou invullen, zou de Islam waarschijnlijk de zwarte piet krijgen.*


 Viezerik is een viezerik maar een viezerik die door zijn religie getollereerd wordt om viezigheden te doen is voor mij de laatste (Denk an de Dauw kapiteinen die vaak een klein jongetje mee neemt ter consumptie onder weg.) Ook in Mohamed's paradijs heb je parelknaapjes, die shahieds alle wensen uit de ogen lezen.Weer een concurentie voor jouw Fatima, in het hiernamaals.

----------


## binloser

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Nou nog maar een keertje dan
> Als iemand iets uitvreet, vreet diegene dat dan uit omdat hij moslim/jood/hindoe/christen etc. is?
> Antwoord: waarschijnlijk niet
> 
> Voorbeeld: Een katholieke geestelijke misbruikt een klein jongetje. Doet hij dit omdat hij katholiek is, of omdat hij een viezerik is?
> PS, als je hier Moslim zou invullen, zou de Islam waarschijnlijk de zwarte piet krijgen.*


Het valt wel op dat v.n. moslims iets uitvreten om jouw woorden te gebruiken vanwege en omwille van hun geloof. Wil je feiten?

----------


## Morosian

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Voorbeeld: Een katholieke geestelijke misbruikt een klein jongetje. Doet hij dit omdat hij katholiek is, of omdat hij een viezerik is?*


Er staat nergens in de Bijbel dat een geestelijke kleine jongetjes mag misbruiken. Dat het desondanks toch vrij vaak is voorgekomen, geeft uiteraard wel te denken. Of Katholieke geestelijken zijn bovengemiddeld pervers, of, en daar hebben meer gelovigen last van, ze lezen niet goed, of er staan verborgen boodschappen in de Bijbel die gewone burgers niet zien, of het onzichtbare opperwezen heeft ze persoonlijk ingefluisterd dat ze best even aan een jongetje mogen friemelen.

Als n Moslim een zelfmoordaanslag pleegt op willekeurige onschuldige burgers, dan is het een gek. Als duizend Moslims zelfmoordaanslagen plegen op willekeurige onschuldige burgers, dan wordt het een patroon.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Morosian_ 
> *Er staat nergens in de Bijbel dat een geestelijke kleine jongetjes mag misbruiken. Dat het desondanks toch vrij vaak is voorgekomen, geeft uiteraard wel te denken. Of Katholieke geestelijken zijn bovengemiddeld pervers, of, en daar hebben meer gelovigen last van, ze lezen niet goed, of er staan verborgen boodschappen in de Bijbel die gewone burgers niet zien, of het onzichtbare opperwezen heeft ze persoonlijk ingefluisterd dat ze best even aan een jongetje mogen friemelen.
> 
> Als n Moslim een zelfmoordaanslag pleegt op willekeurige onschuldige burgers, dan is het een gek. Als duizend Moslims zelfmoordaanslagen plegen op willekeurige onschuldige burgers, dan wordt het een patroon.*




Als duizend priesters aan de jongetjes friemelen ontsttaat er ook een patroon.


Groetjes.

----------


## Morosian

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Nou nog maar een keertje dan
> Als iemand iets uitvreet, vreet diegene dat dan uit omdat hij moslim/jood/hindoe/christen etc. is?
> Antwoord: waarschijnlijk niet*


Iemand kan iets uitvreten om duizend redenen. Religie is er een van. De honderden religieuze oorlogen en conflicten in de wereld zijn daar een goed voorbeeld van.

De perceptie is in ieder geval wel dat er tegenwoordig steeds vaker geweld wordt gepleegd uit naam van een godsdienst dan vroeger. Met name de bomaanslagen uit naam van Allah zijn de laatste tijd nogal in populair.

----------


## Morosian

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Als duizend priesters aan de jongetjes friemelen ontsttaat er ook een patroon.
> 
> 
> Groetjes.*


Dankjewel voor het samenvatten van mijn eerste alinea.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door Morosian_ 
> *Iemand kan iets uitvreten om duizend redenen. Religie is er een van. De honderden religieuze oorlogen en conflicten in de wereld zijn daar een goed voorbeeld van.
> 
> De perceptie is in ieder geval wel dat er tegenwoordig steeds vaker geweld wordt gepleegd uit naam van een godsdienst dan vroeger. Met name de bomaanslagen uit naam van Allah zijn de laatste tijd nogal in populair.*


en nog wil dat niet zeggen dat de ''oorspronkelijke'' islam ook fout is, zelfs al 99% van de ''moslims'' zichzelf zouden opblazen.

----------


## Ilsendra

> _Geplaatst door Morosian_ 
> *De perceptie is in ieder geval wel dat er tegenwoordig steeds vaker geweld wordt gepleegd uit naam van een godsdienst dan vroeger. Met name de bomaanslagen uit naam van Allah zijn de laatste tijd nogal in populair.*


Geweld uit naam van een godsdienst? Denk ik toch ook aan de christelijke kruistochten...

----------


## Morosian

> _Geplaatst door zoroaster_ 
> *en nog wil dat niet zeggen dat de ''oorspronkelijke'' islam ook fout is, zelfs al 99% van de ''moslims'' zichzelf zouden opblazen.*


Als 99% van de moslims zich zouden opblazen, dan hadden we in ieder geval geen bomaanslagen meer. Ik denk ook niet dat de oorspronkelijke Islam, wat dat dan ook is, fout is. Ik denk alleen dat de mens te dom is en te slecht leest om zo'n slecht en cryptisch geschreven boek als de Koran goed te begrijpen. Dat iedereen voortdurend met andere interpretaties komt geeft al aan dat de tekst wel wat eenduidiger geformuleerd had kunnen worden. Het zou wellicht een goed idee zijn om de hele Koran eens grondig te herschrijven in gewone mensentaal, zodat iedereen de bedoeling ervan in een keer begrijpt. Ik weet dat gelovigen erg behoudzuchtig zijn waar het gaat om hun heilige boekjes, maar de Bijbel is onlangs in Nederland ook herschreven en die is er echt een stuk duidelijker op geworden. Tenslotte gaat het om de inhoud, niet om de exacte woorden. Maar dat zal ik wel weer helemaal verkeerd zien.

----------


## Ilsendra

> _Geplaatst door binloser_ 
> *Islamistisch normen en waarden zijn oke voorzover het humanistisch normen en waarden zijn voor de rest moet 't op de helling.*


Ik ben deze topic ook alleen maar gestart, omdat Luckybee (en waarschijnlijk nog enkele anderen) niet geloofde dat er ook Islamitische normen en waarden zijn, die overeenkomen met de Christelijke. 




> _Geplaatst door luckybee_
> *Now daar om zijn moslims bij ons ook zulke welkomene en geziende landsgenoten?*


Jammer dat luckybee hier verder niet op ingaat, maar direct weer een sterk staaltje knip- en plakwerk toont, en verder gaat met een weer aanval.





> _Geplaatst door cherry bo_
> *Ilsendra,
> 
> Dit zijn niet pers "islamitische normen en waarden" of normen & waarden die voorbehouden zijn aan moslims.
> 
> Ieder welopgevoed mens zal bovenstaande zaken meekrijgen van zijn ouders.
> Iedere moeder die het beste voorheeft met haar kind (en wie niet?) zal bovenstaande zaken mee willen geven aan haar kinderen.
> 
> Dit zijn universele standaard normen en waarden die opgaan voor ieder weldenkend mens en waar iedere rechtschapen mens, waar ook ter wereld, zich zo veel mogelijk aan zal proberen te houden.*



Dat snap ik, maar doel was ook niet te laten zien dat het Islamitische normen en waarden zijn, maar dat ook de Islam deze normen en waarden 'omvat'. 
Verder ben ik het helemaal met je eens  :Smilie: 

Jammer alleen, dat er toch mensen zijn die niet geloven dat ook moslims deze universele standaardnormen meekrijgen van hun ouders/ omgeving/ religie.

----------


## Morosian

> _Geplaatst door Ilsendra_ 
> *Geweld uit naam van een godsdienst? Denk ik toch ook aan de christelijke kruistochten...*


Er heerst op dit forum nogal een tendens om vooral naar het geweldadige Christelijke en Westerse verleden te kijken. Ik begrijp dat niet zo goed. Wat heb je daar aan? De Christenen hebben inderdaad behoorlijk wat bloed vergoten, en niet alleen tijdens de kruistochten. Valt niet goed te praten. Maar wat wil je met zo'n opmerking? Is dat om het huidige Moslimgeweld te verdedigen? Het lijkt me een stuk beter om je aandacht te focussen op het nu en op de toekomst. Het verleden kunnen we niet veranderen, de toekomst wel.

Maar misschien wil je de kruistochten wel herintroduceren, in dat geval heb ik je niet goed begrepen.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door Morosian_ 
> *Er heerst op dit forum nogal een tendens om vooral naar het geweldadige Christelijke en Westerse verleden te kijken. Ik begrijp dat niet zo goed. Wat heb je daar aan? De Christenen hebben inderdaad behoorlijk wat bloed vergoten, en niet alleen tijdens de kruistochten. Valt niet goed te praten. Maar wat wil je met zo'n opmerking? Is dat om het huidige Moslimgeweld te verdedigen? Het lijkt me een stuk beter om je aandacht te focussen op het nu en op de toekomst. Het verleden kunnen we niet veranderen, de toekomst wel.
> 
> Maar misschien wil je de kruistochten wel herintroduceren, in dat geval heb ik je niet goed begrepen.*


daarmee wil men laten zien dat het niet alleen de ''moslims'' zijn geweest die het voor de rest verpesten, maar dat er ook ''christenen'' waren geweest die hetzelfde deden, het verkrachten van hun geloof. 

En dit is nodig om het verleden juist niet te vergeten, en zeker ook om een moslimholocaust te voorkomen door dit bewustzijn te creeren bij niet moslims.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Morosian_ 
> *Er heerst op dit forum nogal een tendens om vooral naar het geweldadige Christelijke en Westerse verleden te kijken. Ik begrijp dat niet zo goed. Wat heb je daar aan? De Christenen hebben inderdaad behoorlijk wat bloed vergoten, en niet alleen tijdens de kruistochten. Valt niet goed te praten. Maar wat wil je met zo'n opmerking? Is dat om het huidige Moslimgeweld te verdedigen? Het lijkt me een stuk beter om je aandacht te focussen op het nu en op de toekomst. Het verleden kunnen we niet veranderen, de toekomst wel.
> 
> Maar misschien wil je de kruistochten wel herintroduceren, in dat geval heb ik je niet goed begrepen.*



Misschien lees je selektief, want als je ziet hoe hier mensen constant maar blijven zeuren over wat iemand binnen de islam 1400 jaar geleden heeft gedaan, net zo weinig relevant voor mij, dan zit daar helemaal geen verschil tussen.


Groetjes.

----------


## Ilsendra

Ik wilde met mijn opmerking niet het huidige moslimgeweld verdedigen. Ik reageerde slechts op deze quote:




> _Geplaatst door Morosian_ 
> *Iemand kan iets uitvreten om duizend redenen. Religie is er een van. De honderden religieuze oorlogen en conflicten in de wereld zijn daar een goed voorbeeld van.
> 
> De perceptie is in ieder geval wel dat er tegenwoordig steeds vaker geweld wordt gepleegd uit naam van een godsdienst dan vroeger. Met name de bomaanslagen uit naam van Allah zijn de laatste tijd nogal in populair.*


Hij geeft aan dat er tegenwoordig vaker geweld wordt gepleegd uit de naam van een godsdienst dan vroeger. Ik wilde alleen even herinneren aan de kruistochten.

En inderdaad heeft het geen zin om hier steeds aan te refereren... Jammer genoeg gebeurt dit ook andersom steeds... Ik heb juist de indruk dat er hier een tendens heerst waarin de Islam steeds in een kwaad daglicht wordt gesteld door Islamitisch geweld aan te halen.
Logisch gevolg is dan dat het Christendom weer wordt aangevallen.

Dat was het hele doel van deze discussie: aantonen dat de Islam in wezen (normen en waarden) niet zoveel verschilt van het christenlijke of universele...

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door Morosian_ 
> *Als 99% van de moslims zich zouden opblazen, dan hadden we in ieder geval geen bomaanslagen meer. Ik denk ook niet dat de oorspronkelijke Islam, wat dat dan ook is, fout is. Ik denk alleen dat de mens te dom is en te slecht leest om zo'n slecht en cryptisch geschreven boek als de Koran goed te begrijpen. Dat iedereen voortdurend met andere interpretaties komt geeft al aan dat de tekst wel wat eenduidiger geformuleerd had kunnen worden. Het zou wellicht een goed idee zijn om de hele Koran eens grondig te herschrijven in gewone mensentaal, zodat iedereen de bedoeling ervan in een keer begrijpt. Ik weet dat gelovigen erg behoudzuchtig zijn waar het gaat om hun heilige boekjes, maar de Bijbel is onlangs in Nederland ook herschreven en die is er echt een stuk duidelijker op geworden. Tenslotte gaat het om de inhoud, niet om de exacte woorden. Maar dat zal ik wel weer helemaal verkeerd zien.*


je ziet het niet verkeerd, integendeel, de koran moet voor het gemak wel degelijk met 1 mogelijke interpretatie herschreven worden, maar dan ga je weer tegen de koranische principe: vrijheid van interpretatie. 
De koran in de boekwinkels is an sich al een interpretatie, met de daarbij horende vele duizenden subinterpretaties. 

Maar er moet uiteraard geen letterlijke dingen als '' handen afhakken'' en ''stenigingen'' voorkomen in de koran, in de door mens ontworpen boekvorm. Maar deze dingen komen voort uit het principe van: vrijheid van interpretatie. En dat is pas ware vrijheid.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

ware vrijheid is zelfs de optie te hebben om te kunnen kiezen voor het kwade, hoe erg en onrechtvaardig dan ook.

En de volgens de Koran kan dat, want anders zouden er ook geen ''ongelovigen'' bestaan.

----------


## Morosian

> _Geplaatst door Ilsendra_ 
> *Dat was het hele doel van deze discussie: aantonen dat de Islam in wezen (normen en waarden) niet zoveel verschilt van het christenlijke of universele...*


Dan moet je het heden met het heden vergelijken. Niet het heden van het een en het verleden van het ander. Appels met peren vergelijken noemen we dat in Nederland. Ik ben net zo min genteresseerd in wat de Christenen noch de Moslims duizend jaar geleden hebben uitgespookt.

Wie voortdurend achterom kijkt, kan niet vooruitlopen.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door Morosian_ 
> *Dan moet je het heden met het heden vergelijken. Niet het heden van het een en het verleden van het ander. Appels met peren vergelijken noemen we dat in Nederland. Ik ben net zo min genteresseerd in wat de Christenen noch de Moslims duizend jaar geleden hebben uitgespookt.
> 
> Wie voortdurend achterom kijkt, kan niet vooruitlopen.*


true, maar zonder het verleden kun je heden niet begrijpen. 

sommige mensen willen gewoon als een kip zonder kop de toekomst ingaan, zonder plan, zonder doel maar gewoon: ''we zullen wel zien''.

----------


## Morosian

> _Geplaatst door zoroaster_ 
> *Maar deze dingen komen voort uit het principe van: vrijheid van interpretatie. En dat is pas ware vrijheid.*


Helemaal eens. Alleen leidt een verschil van interpretatie over een roman tot iets minder conflicten dan een verschil van interpretatie over een heilig geschrift. Mensen kunnen niet goed lezen, en dat is bij een boek dat zo heilig is dat mensen hun hele leven ernaar inrichten, niet zo handig.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door Morosian_ 
> *Helemaal eens. Alleen leidt een verschil van interpretatie over een roman tot iets minder conflicten dan een verschil van interpretatie over een heilig geschrift. Mensen kunnen niet goed lezen, en dat is bij een boek dat zo heilig is dat mensen hun hele leven ernaar inrichten, niet zo handig.*


ja inderdaad, en het grappige is dat de koran zichzelf niet eens heilig verklaart, maar als een leidraad, als een ADVIES aan de godvrezenden/ ongelovigen. 

En geloof is iets prive, als ik door het bouwen van moskees ook maar 1 nederlander onprettig/bedreigd laat voelen, moet ik dat simpelweg niet doen, want je leeft ten eerste als (levenslange) gast in een ander land met andere cultuur en religies en ten tweede zoals ik eerder zei: geloof moet iets prive zijn, andere mensen, ongelovigen moeten er geen last van hebben.

----------


## Ilsendra

> _Geplaatst door zoroaster_ 
> *En geloof is iets prive, als ik door het bouwen van moskees ook maar 1 nederlander onprettig/bedreigd laat voelen, moet ik dat simpelweg niet doen, want je leeft ten eerste als (levenslange) gast in een ander land met andere cultuur en religies en ten tweede zoals ik eerder zei: geloof moet iets prive zijn, andere mensen, ongelovigen moeten er geen last van hebben.*


Heb ik als Nederlander (dus geen levenslange gast) en moslim toch een probleem  :Wink: 

Ten tweede, ik ben er helemaal mee eens dat geloof iets prive's moet zijn, maar om daar nu geen moskee voor te laten bouwen? Waarom geen schikking, zoals bijvoorbeeld geen athan of opzichtige minaretten?

Overigens luiden er op zondagochtend hier in mijn woonplaats een kwartier lang 4 verschillende kerkklokken...

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Ilsendra_ 
> *Heb ik als Nederlander (dus geen levenslange gast) en moslim toch een probleem 
> 
> Ten tweede, ik ben er helemaal mee eens dat geloof iets prive's moet zijn, maar om daar nu geen moskee voor te laten bouwen? Waarom geen schikking, zoals bijvoorbeeld geen athan of opzichtige minaretten?
> 
> Overigens luiden er op zondagochtend hier in mijn woonplaats een kwartier lang 4 verschillende kerkklokken...*


 Dat komt om dat je in een christelijk land bevindt beste Ilsendra.Kerken hebben klokken en dat zins eeuwen hier in Europa.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door Ilsendra_ 
> *Heb ik als Nederlander (dus geen levenslange gast) en moslim toch een probleem 
> 
> Ten tweede, ik ben er helemaal mee eens dat geloof iets prive's moet zijn, maar om daar nu geen moskee voor te laten bouwen? Waarom geen schikking, zoals bijvoorbeeld geen athan of opzichtige minaretten?
> 
> Overigens luiden er op zondagochtend hier in mijn woonplaats een kwartier lang 4 verschillende kerkklokken...*


als in een nationale referendum de nederlandse bevolking (incl. etnische minderheden) moskees wil verbieden en daarmee ''de vrijheid van religie'' van moslims wil beperken, horen we dat te accepteren.
En tiet zoals liberalen (bijv. AH Ali) zeggen dat over de ''verlichtingsidealen'' niet gediscussieerd mag worden, want dan met je namelijk net zo fout bezig als autoritaire staten. Als het volk geen verlichtingsidealen wil, dan moet je dat als democraat accepteren. Maar dat kunnen liberalen niet.
Toch moeten we hier wel het fenomeen ''strijden voor vrijheid van Godsdienst'' onderscheiden. Als iemand (de gastheer) bijv. wil dat ik (als gast aan tafel) varkensvlees eet, terwijl ik weet dat dit ''haram'' is, dan mag ik me verzetten door het niet te eten. 
Als de gastheer (de autochtone nederlander) me dan de deur aanwijst, waarom zou ik dan nog in zijn land (huis) verblijven?

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door zoroaster_ 
> *als in een nationale referendum de nederlandse bevolking (incl. etnische minderheden) moskees wil verbieden en daarmee ''de vrijheid van religie'' van moslims wil beperken, horen we dat te accepteren.
> En tiet zoals liberalen (bijv. AH Ali) zeggen dat over de ''verlichtingsidealen'' niet gediscussieerd mag worden, want dan met je namelijk net zo fout bezig als autoritaire staten. Als het volk geen verlichtingsidealen wil, dan moet je dat als democraat accepteren. Maar dat kunnen liberalen niet.
> Toch moeten we hier wel het fenomeen ''strijden voor vrijheid van Godsdienst'' onderscheiden. Als iemand (de gastheer) bijv. wil dat ik (als gast aan tafel) varkensvlees eet, terwijl ik weet dat dit ''haram'' is, dan mag ik me verzetten door het niet te eten. 
> Als de gastheer (de autochtone nederlander) me dan de deur aanwijst, waarom zou ik dan nog in zijn land (huis) verblijven?*


 Om dat je je hoop op de linke landveraders zet, die ons al 40 jaren de mond gesnoerd hebben?

----------


## binloser

> _Geplaatst door zoroaster_ 
> *daarmee wil men laten zien dat het niet alleen de ''moslims'' zijn geweest die het voor de rest verpesten, maar dat er ook ''christenen'' waren geweest die hetzelfde deden, het verkrachten van hun geloof. 
> 
> En dit is nodig om het verleden juist niet te vergeten, en zeker ook om een moslimholocaust te voorkomen door dit bewustzijn te creeren bij niet moslims.*


Je kunt dan constateren dat geloof zinloos is en niet werkt want je mag toch verwachten dat "geloof" leidt tot minder "kwaad". Ze verpesten het voor mekaar, inderdaad; je zegt 't zelf. Kap er dan mee.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Ilsendra_ 
> *Ik ben deze topic ook alleen maar gestart, omdat Luckybee (en waarschijnlijk nog enkele anderen) niet geloofde dat er ook Islamitische normen en waarden zijn, die overeenkomen met de Christelijke. 
> 
> 
> 
> Jammer dat luckybee hier verder niet op ingaat, maar direct weer een sterk staaltje knip- en plakwerk toont, en verder gaat met een weer aanval.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 De nieuwste bijdraag aan islamistische normen en waarden
*Eerwraak: Twaalf jaar cel voor Iraakse Koerd wegens afslachten zus - nu.nl 11 Nov 2005
De rechtbank in Arnhem heeft vrijdag de 22-jarige J.K. veroordeeld tot een gevangenisstraf van twaalf jaar wegens moord op zijn 18-jarige zus. De moord werd gepleegd in opdracht van familie in Irak. De naam van de familie moest worden gezuiverd, omdat de 18-jarige zus een baby had gekregen van een niet-moslim. Tegen K. was ook twaalf jaar cel geist.

De 18-jarige Chimen kwam op haar zesde jaar naar Nederland en ging bij een tante in Culemborg wonen. Haar familie in Irak was er niet over te spreken dat het meisje een gemengde school bezocht. Twee jaar geleden kwam haar broer als asielzoeker uit Koerdistan (Noord-Irak). In november 2004 ontdekte K. dat zijn zus zwanger was van een Indische man, een niet-moslim.

De broer stelde voor de baby weg te laten halen of af te staan. Toen de vrouw weigerde, dreigde hij haar buik open te snijden en haar en haar vriend de keel door te snijden. De vrouw deed aangifte bij de politie en dook onder.

Eind december beviel ze van een dochter. Twee weken later hoorde ze van haar tante dat haar familie de baby had geaccepteerd en dat zij gerust weer bij haar tante op visite kon komen. Het bleek een valstrik. Toen de vrouw bij haar tante op bezoek kwam, pakte haar broer een mes en stak haar zestien keer met een mes.
K. verklaarde eerder dat hij zijn zus in een opwelling had gedood toen ze vertelde dat ze wilde gaan samenwonen met haar vriend. De rechtbank acht dat niet aannemelijk. K. ontkende dat hij haar had gedood in opdracht van zijn familie in Irak. Het Openbaar Ministerie beweert echt dat de man in korte tijd 54 keer met zijn oudste broer in Irak belde. Uit getuigenverklaringen is volgens de rechtbank gebleken dat de broer instructies heeft gegeven voor de eerwraak.*

----------


## Ilsendra

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *De nieuwste bijdraag aan islamistische normen en waarden
> Eerwraak: Twaalf jaar cel voor Iraakse Koerd wegens afslachten zus - nu.nl 11 Nov 2005
> De rechtbank in Arnhem heeft vrijdag de 22-jarige J.K. veroordeeld tot een gevangenisstraf van twaalf jaar wegens moord op zijn 18-jarige zus. De moord werd gepleegd in opdracht van familie in Irak. De naam van de familie moest worden gezuiverd, omdat de 18-jarige zus een baby had gekregen van een niet-moslim. Tegen K. was ook twaalf jaar cel geist.
> 
> De 18-jarige Chimen kwam op haar zesde jaar naar Nederland en ging bij een tante in Culemborg wonen. Haar familie in Irak was er niet over te spreken dat het meisje een gemengde school bezocht. Twee jaar geleden kwam haar broer als asielzoeker uit Koerdistan (Noord-Irak). In november 2004 ontdekte K. dat zijn zus zwanger was van een Indische man, een niet-moslim.
> 
> De broer stelde voor de baby weg te laten halen of af te staan. Toen de vrouw weigerde, dreigde hij haar buik open te snijden en haar en haar vriend de keel door te snijden. De vrouw deed aangifte bij de politie en dook onder.
> 
> ...


Ik reageer nog maar eens met een opmerking die ik al eerder maakte: "Jammer dat luckybee hier verder niet op ingaat, maar direct weer een sterk staaltje knip- en plakwerk toont, en verder gaat met een weer aanval".

Hoe reageer jij? WEER met knip- en plakwerk en een aanval!!!  :moe:

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door binloser_ 
> *Je kunt dan constateren dat geloof zinloos is en niet werkt want je mag toch verwachten dat "geloof" leidt tot minder "kwaad". Ze verpesten het voor mekaar, inderdaad; je zegt 't zelf. Kap er dan mee.*


inderdaad, je ''gelooft'' of je ''weet het zeker''.

Wie ''gelooft'' dat God bestaat, ''weet'' dat eigenlijk niet helemaal ''zeker''.

Dus inderdaad: of ''weet het zeker'' of kap er mee.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

het is zo simpel... je weet het of je weet niet....

''geloven'' maakt het alleen zo moeilijk... 

en wat willen de Imams? de priesters? de rabbis? de mullahs?

juist, dat je 'gelooft'!

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Ilsendra_ 
> *Ik reageer nog maar eens met een opmerking die ik al eerder maakte: "Jammer dat luckybee hier verder niet op ingaat, maar direct weer een sterk staaltje knip- en plakwerk toont, en verder gaat met een weer aanval".
> 
> Hoe reageer jij? WEER met knip- en plakwerk en een aanval!!! *


 Maar je moet wel toegeven dat dit de waarde en normen van de islam in de practijk is toch?  :nerveus:   :nerveus:

----------


## binloser

> _Geplaatst door zoroaster_ 
> *inderdaad, je ''gelooft'' of je ''weet het zeker''.
> 
> Wie ''gelooft'' dat God bestaat, ''weet'' dat eigenlijk niet helemaal ''zeker''.
> 
> Dus inderdaad: of ''weet het zeker'' of kap er mee.*


Is dit een staaltje islamitisch dialectiek? Ik zou
zeggen blijf jezelf maar lekker voor de gek houden. Ik stop hierbij met ageren en reageren. Tegen zoveel ajhterlijkheid kan ik niet op.

----------


## Ilsendra

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Maar je moet wel toegeven dat dit de waarde en normen van de islam in de practijk is toch?  *


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Dacht het dus niet...

Maar je hebt een heel goed voorbeeld aangedragen van cultuurgebonden gedrag, geen islamitische normen en waarden.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Ilsendra_ 
> * Dacht het dus niet...
> 
> Maar je hebt een heel goed voorbeeld aangedragen van cultuurgebonden gedrag, geen islamitische normen en waarden.*


 Zal ik je maar weer een paar mooie normen en waarden van de islam uit Qoran en a Hadith hier plakken?dus niet cultuurgebonden?  :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door binloser_ 
> *Is dit een staaltje islamitisch dialectiek? Ik zou
> zeggen blijf jezelf maar lekker voor de gek houden. Ik stop hierbij met ageren en reageren. Tegen zoveel ajhterlijkheid kan ik niet op.*


deja vu!  :maf2:

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door zoroaster_ 
> *deja vu! *


 Wij hebben ergens en debatje over dat de Ismailieten mongolen waren je zei dat het niet zo is; maar de naam Khan is mongools; en ik heb hier wat gevonden die het bewijst
*Abbasid
Abbasid provinces during the caliphate of Harun al-Rashid
Enlarge
Abbasid provinces during the caliphate of Harun al-Rashid

Abbasid was the dynastic name generally given to the caliphs of Baghdad, the second of the two great Sunni dynasties of the Muslim empire, that overthrew the Umayyid caliphs. It seized power in 750, when it finally defeated the Umayyads in battle, and flourished for two centuries, but slowly went into decline with the rise to power of the Turkish army they had created, the Mamluks. Their claim to power was finally ended in 1258, when Hulagu Khan, the Mongol general, sacked Baghdad. While they continued to claim authority in religious matters from their base in Egypt, their dynasty was ended.

The end of the caliphate

Hulagu Khan sacked Baghdad on (February 10, 1258), causing great loss of life. Al-Musta'sim, the last reigning Abbasid caliphate in Baghdad was then executed on February 20, 1258. The Abbasids still maintained a feeble show of authority, confined to religious matters, in Egypt under the Mamluks, but the dynasty finally disappeared with Motawakkil III, who was carried away as a prisoner to Constantinople by Selim I.*

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Wij hebben ergens en debatje over dat de Ismailieten mongolen waren je zei dat het niet zo is; maar de naam Khan is mongools; en ik heb hier wat gevonden die het bewijst
> Abbasid
> Abbasid provinces during the caliphate of Harun al-Rashid
> Enlarge
> Abbasid provinces during the caliphate of Harun al-Rashid
> 
> Abbasid was the dynastic name generally given to the caliphs of Baghdad, the second of the two great Sunni dynasties of the Muslim empire, that overthrew the Umayyid caliphs. It seized power in 750, when it finally defeated the Umayyads in battle, and flourished for two centuries, but slowly went into decline with the rise to power of the Turkish army they had created, the Mamluks. Their claim to power was finally ended in 1258, when Hulagu Khan, the Mongol general, sacked Baghdad. While they continued to claim authority in religious matters from their base in Egypt, their dynasty was ended.
> 
> ...



Nou dat bewijst het dus niet.

De huidige voorzitter van de Ismailieten, prins Karim, is de 49st direkte amstammeling in de mannelijke lijn van Ali, altans volgens de enceclopedie die ik voor mijn neus heb, en is dus geen Mongool, Mammeluk of Seldsjoek, maar een Arabier.

De grootvader van die Karim, Hasan Ali Shah, kreeg van de persische Sultan de titel van "Aga Khan". Vandaar dat de voorzitter van de Ismaielieten, of wel de Aga Khanis, of wel de Zeveners- omdat na Djafar de opvolging van het Immamaat via de oudste zoon ophield, sindsdien de titel van "Aga Khan" draagt.

De Aga Khan is dus geen Mongool, dat zijn anderen hier.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *De Aga Khan is dus geen Mongool, dat zijn anderen hier.*


LOL!  :grote grijns:   :stout:   :grote grijns:

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door zoroaster_ 
> *LOL!   
> 
> *


 De islam heeft de gewoonten , de geschiedenis te vervalsen; en hun wreedheden te verzweigen, ieder spoor hierover moeten wij proberen terug te vinden.
Aga Khan; Hulagu Khan, de mongool generaal. De naam Khan stammt uit de zelfde Mongoolse oorsprong.Will je dat bestrijden?  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :giechel:   :wow:

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *De islam heeft de gewoonten , de geschiedenis te vervalsen; en hun wreedheden te verzweigen, ieder spoor hierover moeten wij proberen terug te vinden.
> Aga Khan; Hulagu Khan, de mongool generaal. De naam Khan stammt uit de zelfde Mongoolse oorsprong.Will je dat bestrijden?     *


Khan is een Perzisch woord en het betekent Heer. 

Dat er mensen in het verre Oosten Khan heten is gewoon een gevolg van de destijds wereldwijde Perzische invloed.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door zoroaster_ 
> *Khan is een Perzisch woord en het betekent Heer. 
> 
> Dat er mensen in het verre Oosten Khan heten is gewoon een gevolg van de destijds wereldwijde Perzische invloed.*


 Je bedoeld de mongolen hebben julie, heel lange tijd als voetvegers gebruikt, dat ze en hun nakoomlingen nog altijd als heer worden genoemd ? Khan is een mongoolse titel en wordt door julie als het woord heer geaccepteerd en in geburgerd.Om dat julie nog altijd van ze een broek vol hebben?Heeeeeeel waarschijnlijk.  :haha:   :haha:   :hihi:   :hihi:   :hihi:

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *De islam heeft de gewoonten , de geschiedenis te vervalsen; en hun wreedheden te verzweigen, ieder spoor hierover moeten wij proberen terug te vinden.
> Aga Khan; Hulagu Khan, de mongool generaal. De naam Khan stammt uit de zelfde Mongoolse oorsprong.Will je dat bestrijden?     *



Armzalige vuile rat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Prins Karim Aga Khan heeft letterlijk niets met enig godsdienstig of politiek geweld te maken.

De goeie man is al jaren de voorzitter van diverse door hem geinnicieerde en naar hem genoemde ontwikkelingsorganisaties op medisch, onderwijskundig, economisch, cultureel en landbouwkundig terrein in Afrika en Azie, en besteed daaraan al zijn tijd.

Aga Khan Agency for Microfinance [AKAM]
Aga Khan Foundation [AKF]
Aga Khan EducationServices [AKES]
Aga Khan fund for Economic Devolopment [AKFED]
Aga Khan Healt Sevices [AKHS]
Aga Khan Planning and Building Services [AKPBS]
Aga Khan Trust for Culture [AKTC]
Aga Khan University [AKU]
University of Central Asia [UCA]

Heel veel suport ook financieel hievoor komt, je raad het al, van de Ismaielieten, die zogenaamde mongolen volgens jou.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Armzalige vuile rat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Prins Karim Aga Khan heeft letterlijk niets met enig godsdienstig of politiek geweld te maken.
> 
> De goeie man is al jaren de voorzitter van diverse door hem geinnicieerde en naar hem genoemde ontwikkelingsorganisaties op medisch, onderwijskundig, economisch, cultureel en landbouwkundig terrein in Afrika en Azie, en besteed daaraan al zijn tijd.
> 
> Aga Khan Agency for Microfinance [AKAM]
> Aga Khan Foundation [AKF]
> ...


 De mongolen zijn allang vreedzame mensen geworden.Maar waar om zo veel woede, om dat ik zeg dat Khan een mongoolse tittel is?
In Siberia the female chief Botohuitarhun had Mongol envoys killed in 1219 but was eventually defeated. Guchlug married a Black Khitan princess and persecuted Muslims. Genghis Khan sent an army of 20,000 led by Jebe to kill him and end the persecution at Kashgar in Central Asia. The sultan of Khwarezm refused to punish a governor who killed merchants and then killed envoys. This provoked Genghis Khan to lead the invasion that captured the following cities: Bukhara, Samarqand, Otrar, Urgench, Balkh, Banakat, Khojend, Merv, Nisa, Nishapur, Termez, Herat, Bamiyan, Ghazni, Peshawar, Qazvin, Hamadan, Ardabil, Maragheh, Tabriz, Tblisi, Derbent, and Astrakan. The Mongols slaughtered the rich and powerful, but they did not use torture or mutilation. One exception was after the husband of Genghis Khan's daughter was killed at Nishapur in 1221; she ordered the death of all in the city, and the skulls of men, women, and children were piled in pyramids. Persian estimates of the millions killed in some cities are probably exaggerations, but scholars have estimated that the Mongols killed fifteen million people in Central Asia over five years. Some cities were destroyed so that commerce would follow routes easier to control.

 Dit zit julie nog behoorlijk in de maag zo te zien alleen dat woord mongool moet je behoorlijk in je broek doen.Ja zo zijn de zeden vroeger.En daar naar toe willen julie weer graag heen?
PS dit is maar een heel klein stukje uit een heel lange verhaal.  :student:   :student:

----------

